

Microsoft Has Acquisition Deal With Nvidia - m0nastic
http://www.informationweek.com/news/windows/microsoft_news/229900137

======
tobylane
I looked around and I can't find out what "Microsoft may have first and last
rights of refusal to purchase the stock" means. First is where you must be
offered the same deal before the seller can try elsewhere, but last doesn't
mean anything.

The news is rather dull, it sets Nvidia up for less takeover possibilities, or
a lower price. I hope they're getting a lot of money out of this, rather than
it was just a sign of devotion to get the deal to make the Xbox chips (which
they didn't).

~~~
wmf
Nvidia did make the GPU for the _original_ Xbox. Because MS was just buying
chips and had no IP rights, I suppose they worried that someone could have
bought Nvidia and decided to stop selling Xbox parts to MS.

------
rbanffy
An acquisition of Nvidia by Microsoft would be very unfortunate for the
market...

Let's only hope Microsoft does not decide to buy ARM.

